# I sent “thinking of you cards to my 5 and 3 year old nieces



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I still like to send cards to our nieces and nephews to let them know we are thinking of them????❤ I realize the message is the same, whether I send a card or a text message, but when I send a card they are so excited to open the envelope. Sometimes I put gift card so they can buy their own sandwich at Subway, and a COOKIE???????????? I don’t always put anything in the card, so they don’t get too spoiled???????? when I don’t put anything in the card, I tell them I sent the card to let them know I’m thinking of them. The internet will never completely replace a heartfelt card to someone special


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Great idea! I still get excited when I get mail that isn't a bill.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I think they already know, but that's a very kind gesture!!! Kids can never have too much love or support.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Not only that, but it warms your heart too.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

My wife is an avid letter/card writer. I'm amazed how many friends and family come up and thank her for the time and energy she puts into sending them cards, even simple ones. It's so much more personal than an electronic message, and something they'll remember as they get older.


----------

